# Tampa Furs?



## Skiota (Oct 26, 2008)

Are there any furmeets around Tampa (Florida)? 

I'd really like to go out and meet furs other than Jake and my mate!


----------



## Devia_Luna (Oct 27, 2008)

Dude, seriously. We wanna find people to party with! =D


----------



## cosworth34677 (Mar 21, 2009)

hey new to this fourm not a furr wearing person but would like to meet up with others . into furry art and love to see what this is about


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 22, 2009)

Tampa has been a furry wasteland as long as Ive lived here, but suddenly there seems to be furries popping up, before the closest furs were sarasota/gville and orlando....but theres a couple furs Ive met online in the last few weeks


----------



## KrisSnow (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm moving to Melbourne soon.


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm around Sarasota, but we go up to Lowry Park Zoo pretty frequently. I know that they've been doing furry bowling in Bradenton. I think they did something this past Sunday. 

There's a SWFL Furs page on Facebook, if anyone is interested. 

Seriously, us west coasters need to get our shit together!


----------

